# Delivery to the following recipients has been delayed...



## axemblack (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm in urgent need of some help here! A few of our employees who deal with 3 or 4 different clients have been getting 'Delivery Status Notification (Delay)' messages when they send email to these few clients. We'll get the delay message about 12 hours after the message is sent then another one 12 hours after that saying 'Undeliverable: Could not deliver the message in the time limit specified'.

It only seems to be happening to emails sent to these select clients, but we've never had problems sending to them in the past and we've checked with the clients, and they are not having problems receiving from other people. We think it must be something wrong at our end but we have no idea what. Why are we all of a sudden getting these delays/undeliverable notices? Some of these emails are critical and time is of the essence...we'd really appreciate any input from you guys as we are at a loss!! Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Sorry, I should mention we use Outlook 2003 on our PCs, and Windows Server 2003 SP1 server.


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Check you havent been black listed for sending spam. Some companies use third party "Lists" that block spammers. I had the same problem recently and i checked my mailserver on whatsmyip.com and did a black list check. You need to know your ip of your mail server though. Also run dr web antivirus on all of your pc's as i found one of my pc's was infected by the rustock virus and it was spewing out spam. Dr web is the only thing to detect it and it is free.


----------



## CRP (Sep 11, 2010)

I am having this problem and was attacked and blacklisted about a year ago. My problem is that I am still having the undeliverable issue almost anytime I write a new E-mail message (replies go through no problem). I have checked the blacklisting many times and am not blacklisted anywhere that I can find. 

I am using Outlook 2003 through a MS Small Business Server 2003 going to an outside E-mail host using a POP3 account. I amhaving the problem butmy outside IT guy and the web hosting service are both pointing the finger at the other andneither is helping.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*CRP*....Please start and create your own Thread, this is an ancient Thread, therefore time to Close.


CRP said:


> I am having this problem and was attacked and blacklisted about a year ago. My problem is that I am still having the undeliverable issue almost anytime I write a new E-mail message (replies go through no problem). I have checked the blacklisting many times and am not blacklisted anywhere that I can find.
> 
> I am using Outlook 2003 through a MS Small Business Server 2003 going to an outside E-mail host using a POP3 account. I amhaving the problem butmy outside IT guy and the web hosting service are both pointing the finger at the other andneither is helping.


----------

